# How to create this writing effect



## sunjeev (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello everybody

I have a quick technology based question. How do I create an effect similar to this one: www.scribd.com/doc/54068212/Wednesday-is-Indigo-Blue-Discovering-the-Brain-of-Synesthesia-0262012790 (if the text doesn't have a spray paint-like effect hopefully this attached image works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

Does anyone know how to create that effect in a word processor? I currently use LibreOffice but would work with another one if I could get that effect and some others that I would like to use or create. 

Regards,
Sunjeev


----------



## Greimour (Jul 5, 2014)

Not sure I understand the question...

You want to draw that using Word Processor, or insert the image into a Word Document?


----------



## aj47 (Jul 5, 2014)

I know how to insert an image in Word 2010 but not LibreOffice.  Let me crank up the Linux and see what I can discern.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 5, 2014)

http://gimp.org is free image software that can do what you're talking about, assuming I understand.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 5, 2014)

The Insert menu, then Picture and then you either give it a URL or select a file.


----------



## Nickleby (Jul 5, 2014)

If I had to produce that effect, I'd paste the text into an image. I'd use a Blur tool to get that effect, which would make the text hard to read. Finally, I'd paste the original text over the blurred text to get a legible copy. 

I wouldn't want to do that for 250 pages worth of text, though. I'd contact the author to see how he managed it.


----------



## garza (Jul 5, 2014)

astroannie and Nickleby beat me to what I was about to suggest. You probably can do what you want using Gimp alone. You can create the letters and blurr them to any degree you desire.


----------

